# No tears .... ever! Update!



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

My son has just turned one and it was only when I saw a baby at the doctor's the other day when he was getting his 12 months immunisations that it occurred to me - my baby cries often but I have NEVER seen tears.  I know that sometimes he cries just to get attention and is trying it on but other times he is genuinely in pain with teething or upset and still, no tears.  Another wee one getting immunised had floods of tears down his face and it got me thinking ....

His eyes are fine, no redness and he's perfectly hydrated.  Is this (something else) I should worry about?

Thanks, in advance.

Cats


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Catspyjamas,

Sorry for the delay in reply  

How are you doing? Have you s[oken to someone about this already?? 

Please let me know 

Luv V xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Verity

No worries about the delay ... I know you're busy.

No, I haven't yet spoken to anyone about this.  I don't know if its one of those things that is halfway normal and will have my already sceptical-about-my-parenting-skills HV looking at me with horror.  We don't get on    .  Of course, if it isn't normal, I'm more than happy to put myself in her firing line (again).

Best wishes

Cats


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry for being pushy  , but any ideas?

Thanks

Cats xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Cats

It maybe that he has blocked tear ducts. Try massaging the inner parts of his eyes twice a day for a few minutes.

I would also be inclined to get your GP to have a look.

Let me know how you get on.

Jeanettex


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Just to update you, a wonderful FF (CharlieMouse) contacted me as her LO had the same problem. She contacted an ophthalmologist who provided her with this informatiion, which she kindly forwarded to me. We've decided between us that it should be posted here in case anyone else has the same problem with their LO and needs reassurance:

Lacrimal glands take upto 4 years (from birth) to fully develop. 
However reflex watering of the eye commences between 4 weeks and 6 
months. In some children the lacrimal pump is so effective that it is 
draining away all the excessive tears before they have a chance to 
spill over the cheeks! Congenital absence of lacrimal gland in known 
entity but rare. If the child is assymtomatic (ie no red, sore eyes and 
not rubbing the eyes excessively) you do not need to worry. There are 
other very rare sydromes the names escape me at present (......and 
Riley syndrome) is associted with severe dry eye and anaesthetic cornea 
they are very symptmatic eyes!

I'm very glad to report that both our LOs have no red eyes or other problems, which is obviously very reassuring! Hope this update helps.

And thanks again, CharlieMouse!!!

Cats x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for this info cats!!

Luv V xx


----------

